#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Freelancers Vacature Bank?

## PeterZwart

Ik ben momenteel aan het onderzoeken of het misschien leuk / interessant zou zijn om een grote freelance vacaturebank te maken.
Ik vroeg mij af, wat zouden eisen moeten zijn en zou er belangstelling voor zijn.

Ik hoor graag een mening,   a.u.b. niet op de manier van nee is geen goed idee.. maar dan ook meteen een reden erbij.

mocht het trouwens interessant zijn en goeie positieve reactie's dan word het hoogst waarschijnlijk wel uitgevoerd.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Hallo Peter, Ik weet dat er wel soort van zo iets bestaat en dat is showlinks.nl waar je verschillende dingen kunt berekenen, opzoeken een heel erg handige site. Daar kun je volgens mij ook aanmelden en dan bij "verhuur personen". Ik denk dat het wel een leuk idee is om zo iets op te zetten. Er wordt nu aan een nieuwe site gemaakt showlinks.eu waar bedrijven van heel europa op komen te staan en belangrijke weetjes in het buitenland bijv. rigging in het buitenland. Ik vind het persoonlijk wel een handige site.

Mocht je plannetje door gaan dan wens ik je in iedersgeval veel succes!!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Daar zijn al tig alternatieven voor. De meest recente die ik ben tegengekomen is Crewfinder.

Mocht je om werk verlegen zitten, kun je altijd nog naar DOP.  :Wink:

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Er zijn al heel wat sites waar freelancers zich kunnen aanmelden.

Maar ik denkn iet dat veel opdrachtgevers daar zullen zoeken. De beste manier is toch nog steeds mond op mond reclame of gewoon de stoute schoenen aantrekken en een ebdrijf bellen.

Er is altijd een groot tekort aan freelancers (tenminste in deze regio)

----------


## moderator

Jouw relatie met je opdrachtgevers is wel een hele bijzondere....
Bij mij komt het niet verder dan mond tot mond reclame, das maar goed ook!

Onderwerp even verhuisd van de lounge naar organisatieforum.
Erg actueel dit vraagstuk, houdt het forum in de gaten!

----------


## PeterZwart

> Daar zijn al tig alternatieven voor. De meest recente die ik ben tegengekomen is Crewfinder.
> 
> Mocht je om werk verlegen zitten, kun je altijd nog naar DOP.



Het is meer omdat ik me ook nog wel eens bezig hou met webdesign :Big Grin: 


Ik zag overigens dat Crewfinder voor de contact gegevens, geld vraagt.
Ik wil het echter opzetten op volledige vrije basis  :Wink:

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> Jouw relatie met je opdrachtgevers is wel een hele bijzondere....
> Bij mij komt het niet verder dan mond tot mond reclame, das maar goed ook!
> 
> Onderwerp even verhuisd van de lounge naar organisatieforum.
> Erg actueel dit vraagstuk, houdt het forum in de gaten!



Hoe bedoel je? bijzonder?

Ik heb in het verleden een aantal grote bedrijven gebeld om te vragen of zij freelancers nodig hebben, tot nu toe is daar altijd werk uitgekomen.

Ik vind dat je niet moet wachten tot de klanten naar jou toe komen, maar dat je ook moet proberen naar je klanten toe te gaan.

----------


## ralph

Coolen, ff goed lezen, mond *op* mond is vrij intiem, mond *tot* mond is de gebruikelijke gang van zaken.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

schaam.

Maar als ik echt kopppig wil zijn:





> Overigens komt _mond-op-mondreclame_ zo vaak voor dat Wolters' Koenen (1996) het vermeldt als variant van _mond-tot-mondreclame_ en _mondreclame_. Wie kritiek wil vermijden, kan echter nog steeds het best voor _mond-tot-mondreclame_ kiezen.

----------


## renevanh

Geen slecht idee, maar er is wel een hele belangrijk voorwaarde: Bedrijven moeten ook gebruik maken van het systeem. Het mooiste zou zijn als je afspraken kan maken met bedrijven. Zoeken ze (extra) freelancers, dan kijken ze in jouw bestand of ze iemand kunnen vinden die aan de vraag kan voldoen.

Ik zou me in ieder geval inschrijven  :Big Grin: 


Btw: DOP  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dat blijft inderdaad een heikel punt. Feit blijft dat alle grote bedrijven eigenlijk al wel een hele lange bellijst aan freelancers klaar hebben liggen. Mochten ze toch nog mensen nodig hebben, blijft het altijd heel erg afwachten wat voor persoon er achter zo'n internetprofiel ziet.

En ik heb gezien dat sommige mensen doorrollen via bedrijven zoals DOP. Verder is de mond-tot-mondreclame inderdaad nog één van de grootste recruiters, voor zover ik zelf heb gezien.

----------


## PeterZwart

Mijn idee was echter meer om een Freelance databank op te zetten.

Maar ik vraag mij ook inderdaad af tot in hoe verre het de bedrijven zal bereiken die freelancers zoeken?

----------


## showband

Ik weet een ding. 

Voor bands zoals de mijne die gewoon een avond een goede betaalbare vent erbij willen huren. 

leeftijd (wegens minimumleeftijd), uurtarief, dagtarief, wel/niet sjouwen (het barst van de technici die weigeren te sjouwen), aansluiten, ervaring met blazers j/n, ervaring met complexe toetsensetups j/n, ervaring met digitaal mixen j/n, ervaring met meerstemmige zang j/n, kan monitoren vanaf de zaaltafel j/n, kan/wil mixen van de zijkant toneel j/n, rijbewijs+type, woon/vertreklocatie enz

En al die enthousiaste onervaren figuren die op dit soort fora staan die een begin willen maken....zijn in werkelijkheid ook nergens te vinden. Ook studenten van techniekopleidingen zijn met een lampje te zoeken.

----------


## Shark

altijd welkom!

ik help nu vooral mee bij studentefeesten, enkele lokale fuiven.
opstellen en afbouwe doe ik vaak nog liever dan het weggaan zelf (ofwel ben ik mij te oud aan het voelen om mij nog tussen de 16-18 jarigen te begeven  :Smile: )
krijg ook wel is de vraag voor een lichtplan op te stellen en beetje advies te geven aan sommige.
en in de meeste situaties doe ik ook nog de belichting met mijn chamsys.

het enige nadeel aan dit alles is.. de DJ is bekend, maar een LJ net niet.

----------


## PeterZwart

Dan zou ik graag een lijst willen hebben van functies die men erin verwacht / wat handig zou zijn.

----------


## RayM

> Ik weet een ding. 
> Voor bands zoals de mijne die gewoon een avond een goede betaalbare vent erbij willen huren. 
> leeftijd (wegens minimumleeftijd), uurtarief, dagtarief, wel/niet sjouwen (het barst van de technici die weigeren te sjouwen), aansluiten, ervaring met blazers j/n, ervaring met complexe toetsensetups j/n, ervaring met digitaal mixen j/n, ervaring met meerstemmige zang j/n, kan monitoren vanaf de zaaltafel j/n, kan/wil mixen van de zijkant toneel j/n, rijbewijs+type, woon/vertreklocatie enz



Daar heb je wel iets Showband, die informatie vind je bijna nergens.
Als men inormatie bij mij opvraagt krijgt men van mij zo'n lijst en zijn ze stomverbaasd van de hoeveelheid informatie die erop staat. :Smile: 
En vervolgens gaan ze afdingen  :Mad:

----------


## paulv

De vraag die jullie stellen heb ik mijzelf ook gesteld. Ik ben toen begonnen aan een website voor tijdelijk werk, met name voor freelancers, Uurtjeover.nl - De website voor een opdracht, oproep, vacature of bijbaan.
Het is hier mogelijk om geheel gratis jouw oproepen te plaatsen.  zowel als opdrachtgever als werknemer / freelancer.

Je kunt als opdrachtgever meerdere vacatures / opdrachten plaatsen.
Hierbij geef je aan in welke branche(s) je de oproep wilt tonen en voor welke periode of dag.
Als freelancer geef je jouw profiel weer en in welke branche(s) je wilt werken. Daarbij geef je ook jouw beschikbaarheid aan.

Deze site is geheel gratis te gebruiken en biedt hopelijk wat weerstand tegen de grote dure (vacature) sites.

Misschien is dit ook een bruikbare site voor jullie, Ik hoop uiteraard van wel
 :Smile:

----------


## Brinky

Met stom toeval heb ik deze week, (en eigenlijk eerder al) een mail gestuurd naar de forum operators, of het een idee was om een onderwerp te maken met Personeel/Freelancers gezocht.

Dit omdat het gewoon vaak voorkomt dat ik of mijn collega bedrijven op het laatste moment nog mensen tekort komen.

Dan zou je in dit grote forum dus een oproep kunnen plaatsten.
En kan je zelf kiezen uit de reageerders welke je het meest aanspreekt, door bijvoorbeeld even het profiel te lezen en eventueel de website te bekijken.

Als je concreet aangeeft wat je dan op korte termijn zoekt, vind je hier zeker je redder in nood voor het weekend.

Het voorbeeld is een DJ forum, waarbij elke donderdag vele oproepen worden gedaan omdat collegas ziek zijn of dubbele boekingen hebben... etc etc.

En het resultaat is dat het ontzettend effectief is!

Dus ik zou zeggen, waarom niet hier op het forum!

----------


## moderator

Inhakend op het bericht van Brinky:

Wanneer we iets doen, dan willen we het goed en gedegen doen. gevraagd/gezocht personeelsrubriek binnen het J&H forum is niet iets wat van de ene op de andere dag gerealiseerd is met de functionaliteiten die wij er graag bij willen aanbieden.

Kortom: het heeft onze aandacht, de uitwerking loopt, waar we uitkomen zal de tijd uitwijzen. Eerlijkheid gebied wel te zeggen dat er zaken zijn met een hogere prioriteit en die gaan toch echt voor.

oftewel; wordt vervolgd!

----------


## PeterZwart

Ik vind dat absoluut niet iets wat je moet samen doen IN een forum, maar zeker wel in samenwerking MET het forum zou een goeie keuze zijn.

Is het misschien een idee om hier het concept/idee te ontwikkelen?

Ik beschik zelf over html kennis en lichtelijke php, ontwikkelingen van scripts laat ik altijd doen door een goeie vriend welke zeer actief is in de webdesign.

Uiteraard heb ik al een tal van idee'tjes maar uiteraard hoor ik graag ook van de freelancers binnen dit vak, uiteraard ook van opdrachtgevers.

----------


## berolios

Ik volg deze discussie een tijdje en weet nog niet goed wat ik ervan moet vinden.

Aan de ene kant weet ik zeker dat voor 'belangrijke' plekken (FOH, MON, prik, systeem, etc) op de klussen waar ik werk opdrachtgevers nooit en te nimmer mensen in zullen huren die zij niet kennen. Een enkele extreme situatie daargelaten, maar zelfs daar zal er alleen iemand worden ingehuurd als een techneut uit het bestaande netwerk die invaller aanbeveelt. 'Koude acquisitie' voor dit soort posten komt vrijwel nooit voor, in ieder geval niet bij de opdrachtgevers en bandjes in het segment waar ik meestal voor werk.

Aan de andere kant zijn er ook wel vaak genoeg minder belangrijke plekken (bouw/ breek/ podium assistentie/ whatever), waar er soms mensen te kort zijn en daar zou ik me wel voor kunnen stellen dat de opdrachtgevers waarvoor ik werk in gevallen van UITERSTE NOOD wel eens een beroep zouden kunnen doen op een dergelijke database... hoewel ook nu altijd wel mensen te vinden zijn uit (of op zijn minst VIA) het bestaande freelancers netwerk.

Zoals ik altijd al roep zijn de mensen die aan het werk zijn vele malen belangrijker dan de spullen die ingezet worden. Uiteraard stelt bepaalde apparatuur je in staat om dingen wel of niet op een bepaalde manier te doen... maar mijn boodschap is denk ik wel duidelijk. De opdrachtgevers die goed begrijpen waar ze mee bezig zijn, snappen heel erg goed dat de mensen de uiteindelijke kwaliteit bepalen en niet de spullen. Vanuit die redenatie zou ik dan ook niet snel als opdrachtgever (PA-bedrijf, band, gezelschap, whatever) gebruik maken van een database als hierboven beschreven... maar afgaande op enkele reacties hier zou dat voor het kleinere segment misschien wel anders kunnen liggen.

Ik heb zelf ook wel vaker nagedacht een soort 'poule' op te zetten voor ervaren geluidstechneuten. Maar dan wel met de gedachte dat iedereen in die poule een bepaalde kwaliteit moet kunnen leveren, zodat opdrachtgevers ook weten dat ze geen prutsers in huis halen. Een paar jaar lang hebben bevriende collega's een soortgelijk bureau gedraaid, alleen dan op het gebied van licht. Een ander voorbeeld is TenFeet... een bekend bureau waar erg goede licht-operators in verzameld zitten.


Tsja... dan zie ik hier aan de andere kant dan wel weer een paar reacties van mensen die er wellicht WEL gebruik van zouden willen maken... Nu kun je je natuurlijk afvragen in hoeverre dat dit daadwerkelijk tot aanvragen gaat leiden... want als ze een keer een paar mensen hebben gevonden via die data-base zitten die weer in hun eigen netwerk, wat de kans op een volgend gebruik van de database weer kleiner maakt.

Al met al zet ik dus grote vraagtekens bij de haalbaarheid van dit plan... niet omdat het moeilijk te maken is... maar vooral omdat ik er sterk aan twijfel of opdrachtgevers uit het hogere segment (maar ook uit het lagere/ midden segment) daadwerkelijk gebruik hiervan zouden willen maken. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je als onervaren techneut graag jezelf wilt profileren en elke kans op klussen bij professionele spelers wilt benutten (ik denk dat ik een aantal reacties in deze thread ook onder deze noemer moet voegen)... maar de basis van zo'n data-base is natuurlijk wel twee-richtings-verkeer. Eigenlijk is de groep serieuze techneuten in NL namelijk niet zo heel erg groot en via via kent ondertussen iedereen elkaar wel...

My four cents  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Absoluut geen slecht idee, meewerken vind ik ook leuk (en is leuk stukje praktijkervaring als informatiekundige in opleiding...).

----------


## PeterZwart

> Absoluut geen slecht idee, meewerken vind ik ook leuk (en is leuk stukje praktijkervaring als informatiekundige in opleiding...).



Heb jij toevallig ook kennis van php?
Dat zou namelijk uiteraard van pas komen!

----------


## moderator

Heren,

De implementatie van een vraag-aanbod site is een wens die samen met de andere wensen van J&H gepaard gaat.
Wanneer de admin hier hulp bij nodig heeft ( bijvoorbeeld voor het testen van een nieuwe omgeving) dan zal hij ongetwijfeld een oproep plaatsen.
Eerder al aangegeven, morgen zal het niet af zijn maar het heeft de bijzondere aandacht!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Heren,
> 
> De implementatie van een vraag-aanbod site is een wens die samen met de andere wensen van J&H gepaard gaat.
> Wanneer de admin hier hulp bij nodig heeft ( bijvoorbeeld voor het testen van een nieuwe omgeving) dan zal hij ongetwijfeld een oproep plaatsen.
> Eerder al aangegeven, morgen zal het niet af zijn maar het heeft de bijzondere aandacht!



Naar mijn gevoel zijn hier mensen die het initiatief willen nemen - los van J&H - zo'n site op te zetten, dat lijkt me een initiatief dat prima los van de admin van J&H kan werken toch?

Overigens geloof ik ook niet zo heel erg in het nut van zo'n site. De jongens op de grotere danwel belangrijkere klussen kennen m'kaar wel (en hebben een telefoon bomvol nummers van collega's die ze werk gunnen als ze zelf niet kunnen of extra handjes nodig hebben).

----------


## PeterZwart

> Heren,
> 
> De implementatie van een vraag-aanbod site is een wens die samen met de andere wensen van J&H gepaard gaat.
> Wanneer de admin hier hulp bij nodig heeft ( bijvoorbeeld voor het testen van een nieuwe omgeving) dan zal hij ongetwijfeld een oproep plaatsen.
> Eerder al aangegeven, morgen zal het niet af zijn maar het heeft de bijzondere aandacht!



Pardon? 

Hiermee bedoel je dus dat jullie het in een pot gooien met ideeen waar wij vervolgens niets mee te maken hebben?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Pardon? 
> 
> Hiermee bedoel je dus dat jullie het in een pot gooien met ideeen waar wij vervolgens niets mee te maken hebben?



Dat gevoel kreeg ik er ook bij. 

Daarnaast is J&H - los van het forum - niet bepaald het soort bedrijf dat in contact staat met de grotere opdrachtgevers en zich bevindt in het segment waar dit soort mensen nodig zijn..

----------


## moderator

Heren,
Hoe het komt weet ik niet, maar ik merk dat Peter, en Jeroen in mindere mate ook, zich aangevallen en geschoffeerd voelen door mijn opmerking.
Daar is geen enkele aanleiding toe!

Langs deze weg de uitnodiging voor een telefonische toelichting, wat ik hier plaats kan klaarblijkelijk verkeerd worden uitgelegd en dat is geenszins de bedoeling!

----------


## PeterZwart

Prima, 

Graag morgen overdag.


Graag snel even noteren en daarna het berichtje weer verwijderen.

----------


## moderator

Even voor de volledigheid;
Het is op geen enkele wijze dat J&H het idee wat Peter oppert " inpikt".
Door Brinky werd eerder in het onderwerp aangedragen dat er reeds over gesproken werd om binnen de J&H site ruimte hiervoor te maken.
Uitsluitend hierop hebben mijn reacties betrekking!

Alle initiatieven voor een database worden een warm hart toegedragen!

----------


## paulv

Heren, Zoals ik vanmiddag heb aangegeven biedt ik jullie ook de mogelijkheid om gewenste functies aan te dragen. Ik kan ze dan in UurtjeOver.nl opnemen. Kost je niets, je hebt wel de functionaliteit. Alleen niet vanuit het Forum. Laat het me maar weten als jullie hier iets mee willen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Misschien heeft het juist wel een enorm voordeel om de database aan het forum te koppelen: kunnen opdrachtgevers meteen een beter beeld krijgen wat voor personen er achter het profiel schuil gaan, afgaande op recente posts.

Vice-versa ook: als je meer informatie over een forummer wilt, kijk je in z'n freelanceprofiel voor extra info over kennis/ervaring/cv.

Leuk een nieuwe site, maar je krijgt niet zo'n zelfde forum erbij (hoe hard je ook probeert).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

> Heb jij toevallig ook kennis van php?
> Dat zou namelijk uiteraard van pas komen!



Jazeker, ook SQL, (X)HTML, XML, CSS en Javascript... best veel eigenlijk :P

----------


## Stage-Q

om even op 't topic onderwerp door te gaan..

ik weet dat crewfinder.nl ook wat probeert op te zetten.

voor werknemers(freelancers) en werkgevers...

----------


## peentje

als freelancer in een ander segment denk ik eerder iets van uurloon / dagloon. 

wat voor werk biedt je aan? 
tijden?
vervoer van en naar lokatie
benodigde papieren?

uurtje over is gewoon een uitzendburo omgeving. Niet direct voor zzp-ers

Als je iets doet, doe het dan specifiek voor deze zzp-ers. Het is voor ons enorm lastig om de loondienst en freelance klussen te scheiden.

Ik zoek ook regelmatig opdrachten, maar om het geld zit ik toch niet veel in deze tak van sport.

----------


## paulv

Op verzoek van enkele leden zijn er op www.UurtjeOver.nl meerdere "branches"aangemaakt die met licht en geluid te maken hebben.
Licht en geluid

- FOH Technicus
- Geluid Technicus
- Licht Algemeen
- Licht Operator
- Licht Programmeur
- Licht Technicus
- Monitor
- Overige Licht en Geluid

Mochten er nog meer varianten gewenst zijn stuur me dan even een mailtje!

Groet,

Paul

----------


## Stoney3K

> om even op 't topic onderwerp door te gaan..
> 
> ik weet dat crewfinder.nl ook wat probeert op te zetten.
> 
> voor werknemers(freelancers) en werkgevers...



De vraag is ook even hoevaak productiebedrijven in zo'n vacaturebank kijken, naast hun 'eigen' adressenbestand van freelancers. Vooral in de beginfase denk ik dat het niet hard zal lopen als er maar een handjevol ZZP-kistenduwers op zo'n vacaturebank zitten.

----------


## Stage-Q

tja zo is 't wel.

een collega van me heeft 't opgezet, heb me vorig jaar aangemeld, maar nog nooit wat werk van gekregen. 

En werkgevers zoeken toch vaak freelancers die ze een beetje kennen en weten wat hun werkelijke kwaliteiten zijn.

----------


## mhsounds

Is de beste manier niet nog steeds mond *tot* mond reclame?
En vooral veel je visitekaartje rondspammen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Al zitten we in het internet tijdperk, op dat portofolio gedeelte van je website kun je zoveel beweren.
Ik zou het ook wel lastig vinden om als werkgever iemand van zo'n site af te plukken, je gaat dan vaak af op uiterlijke zaken die er niet toe doen.
Leuk dat je grote projecten hebt gedaan maar je kan bijv. niet zien wat je daar precies hebt gedaan.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Leuk dat je grote projecten hebt gedaan maar je kan bijv. niet zien wat je daar precies hebt gedaan.



 
Meestal de vloer vegen :Big Grin: ...

Er is toch maar 1 foh technicus nodig, hooguit een backup erbij :Big Grin: .


Daan

----------


## Stage-Q

grote musicals,

FOH tech,
Zender tech,
Monitor tech, (niet altijd, omdat er vaak met Aviom wordt gewerkt voor monitoring)

----------


## mhsounds

ja maar tussen de vloer vegen en FOH tech zijn zitten nog wat andere beroepen.

Heb je gebouwd?,licht,geluid,video,koffie gehaald? geprogameerd? productieleider? of de tal van andere beroepen?

Dat is niet altijd duidelijk :Wink: 

En ik heb eigelijk nog nooit na afloop van een productie met een bezem gestaan :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Stage-Q

hehe ja 't koffie halen in theaterworld is een hele belangrijke taak. Vooral voor de stagaires :P

En vegen...ach, 't is of de afstopping terughangen of vegen.., part of the job he als theatertechnicus.

----------


## mhsounds

Ik kom zelf haast nooit in het theater, op de festivals word heel wat afgeveegd...

----------


## Tomasspit

Ik ben nu toch wel benieuwd naar wat hier nu uiteindelijk van geworden is.. is j&h hier nou nog mee verder gegaan?

----------


## freek

Inderdaad goede vraag. kwam het topic ook toevallig laatst tegen in een verloren uurtje. Op de site bij J&H niks meer van gezien, misschien heeft het een lage prio. Ben wel benieuwd of er nog iemand mee aan het stoeien is.

----------

